# Piraten gehen gegen Bayerns Innenminister vor mit einer Strafanzeige.



## Dynamitarde (17. Oktober 2011)

Piraten gehen gegen Bayerns Innenminister vor mit einer Strafanzeige.
Sie stellen wegen des mittlerweile bekannten Einsatzes eines Trojaners zusammen mit der Humanistischen Union Süd Bayern Strafanzeige gegen den Innenminister Joachim Herrmann CSU.
Und den Präsidenten des bayerischen Landeskriminalamts Peter Dathe und noch gegen andere Personen die da mitverwickelt sind.
Die Piraten sind der Meinung dass mit dem Trojaner gegen das Datenschutzgesetz in mehreren Fällen verstoßen wurde. Das gaben die Piraten am Montag bekannt.
Quelle: 17.10.11 - Piraten stellen Strafanzeige gegen Bayerns Innenminister | c't
Meine Meinung: Daumen hoch für die Piratenpartei das ist eine Sinnvolle und gerechtfertigte Klage.
Und noch ein hoch auf den Chaos Computer Club der das Enthüllt hat.


----------



## matty2580 (17. Oktober 2011)

Danke für die News Dynamitarde.
Das nenne ich mal´ne coole Aktion von der Piratenpartei..xD
Da bin ich ganz gespannt, was noch passieren wird....


----------



## DarkMo (17. Oktober 2011)

ich seh schon kommen, das die irgendwann regieren ^^ nur geht dann dtl warscheinlich den bach runter. "yeah, wir sitzen aufm captains chair - aber was nun?" ^^ sie sollten eher mal ihre meinung in gewissen bereichen (in vielen anderen darüber hinaus ham sie ja scheinbar garkeinen plan <- gefährlich) in die aktuelle politik einflechten, aber selber will ich die nich an der spitze sehn. so ätzend alt un knausrig die jetzigen parteien im großen und ganzen wohl rüber kommen, aber in sachen kompetenz sind die mir irgendwie lieber ^^ die piraten kommen mir halt so vor, als hätt ich die auch gründen können. 0 plan aber ne (jugend) volksnahe meinung.


----------



## Shizophrenic (17. Oktober 2011)

Die Piraten haben aber auch durchausgesagt das sie in anderen teilen der Politik noch nicht so bewandert sind, aber bemüht sind dort auch aufzuholen um mitreden zukönnen.

Ich finde die Aktion top, das gibt mir mal endlich wieder das Gefühl die richtige Interessen Gemeinschaft gewählt zu haben. Sign, sowas kommt selten bei einer Partei vor.
Weiter so^^

Ps: danke für die News ^^


----------



## Charlie Harper (17. Oktober 2011)

Ja und der Bundesinnenminister, der ebenfalls aus Bayern kommt, hat kürzlich den CCC verhöhnt. Bayrische Innenminister müssen schon ne besondere Gattung Mensch sein, wenn sie eine derartige Vorstellung von Recht und Ordnung haben. Der eine verwendet den Trojaner in unangebrachter Weise um Verbrecher zu verfolgen, der andere verhöhnt diejenigen, die den Trojaner entdeckt und analysiert haben und dessen wahres Spektrum an Schnüffelmöglichkeiten der Öffentlichkeit aufgezeigt haben.


----------



## Memphys (17. Oktober 2011)

Hoffen wir, das diese Menschen erfahrener werden und uns dann - vllt. nicht nach der nächsten, aber nach der übernächsten - Bundestagswahl regieren werden. Endlich mal Leute mit Eiern! Das fehlt in der Politik, nicht FDP-alike "flexibel im Standpunkt" sein, sondern seine Meinung vertreten. Ohne die wäre die ganze Sache wahrscheinlich wieder in der Versenkung verschwunden, heimlich still und leise...


----------



## looka (17. Oktober 2011)

DarkMo schrieb:


> ich seh schon kommen, das die irgendwann regieren ^^ nur geht dann dtl warscheinlich den bach runter. "yeah, wir sitzen aufm captains chair - aber was nun?" ^^ sie sollten eher mal ihre meinung in gewissen bereichen (in vielen anderen darüber hinaus ham sie ja scheinbar garkeinen plan <- gefährlich) in die aktuelle politik einflechten, aber selber will ich die nich an der spitze sehn. so ätzend alt un knausrig die jetzigen parteien im großen und ganzen wohl rüber kommen, aber in sachen kompetenz sind die mir irgendwie lieber ^^ die piraten kommen mir halt so vor, als hätt ich die auch gründen können. 0 plan aber ne (jugend) volksnahe meinung.



Die mit der "Ahnung" sind die Sektretäre - und die können auch für die Piraten arbeiten


----------



## Lichterflug (17. Oktober 2011)

DarkMo schrieb:


> (..) ham sie ja scheinbar garkeinen plan <- gefährlich



Im Interview als sie gerade gewählt wurden:

"Und was haben Sie jetzt vor?" -> "Ja, *keine Ahnung*, wir freuen uns und werden erstmal feiern."


----------



## Vorsicht_Bissig (17. Oktober 2011)

Endlich mal eine Partei, die sich noch an das erinnert, was sie mal gesagt haben ... Freiheit FTW 

Sonst endet Deutschland wirklich mal in einer kompletten Überwachung, wie in China


----------



## Iceananas (17. Oktober 2011)

Oh ja hoffentlih werden diese CSU Säcke leiden für ihre Taten büßen


----------



## Amigo (17. Oktober 2011)

Die erste gute Tat, wer hätte damit gerechnet... 

Ahoi!


----------



## Parzival (17. Oktober 2011)

Naja einen wirklichen Plan haben die Jungs glaub ich auch nicht. Sollten sich vllt. erstmal darauf konzentrieren die Bildungslücken die sich in Sachen "regieren" haben zu füllen, anschatt schon wieder Medienwirksam andere anzuschwärzen. Aber scheinbar ist es genau das was ihre Wähler sehen wollen. Nach dem Motto: "Scheiß auf Politik, jetzt bin ich dran!"


----------



## Johnny05 (17. Oktober 2011)

Die Piraten-Partei....was soll Ich von denen halten ? Ehrlich gesagt ,Ich weiss es nicht so genau.
Eine Partei die ehemalige NPD-Mitglieder in ihren Reihen hat und dazu noch kein richtiges politisches Konzept ist Mir eher suspekt.


----------



## BaronSengir (17. Oktober 2011)

Parzival schrieb:


> Naja einen wirklichen Plan haben die Jungs glaub ich auch nicht. Sollten sich vllt. erstmal darauf konzentrieren die Bildungslücken die sich in Sachen "regieren" haben zu füllen, anschatt schon wieder Medienwirksam andere anzuschwärzen. Aber scheinbar ist es genau das was ihre Wähler sehen wollen. Nach dem Motto: "Scheiß auf Politik, jetzt bin ich dran!"


 
Was für ein Blödsinn ist das denn? Du kannst dir auf den Blogseiten der in den Landtag eingezogenen Piraten genau ansehen wie ihr Lernprozess aussieht. Die pauken wie die blöden. WAs denkst du denn machen die die ganze Zeit? Dumm rummsitzen? Also mal ehrlich.
Und das Parteiprogramm das viele viele Punkte umspannt hast du warscheinlich auch nicht nicht gelesen geschweige denn davon gehört. Unglaublich. 



Johnny05 schrieb:


> Die Piraten-Partei....was soll Ich von denen halten ? Ehrlich gesagt ,Ich weiss es nicht so genau.
> Eine  Partei die ehemalige NPD-Mitglieder in ihren Reihen hat und dazu noch  kein richtiges politisches Konzept ist Mir eher suspekt.


 
S.o.. Bevor du meinst sie hätten kein Konzept lies dir doch bitte erstmal das Parteiprogramm durch.
Datei:Grundsatzprogramm-Piratenpartei.pdf


----------



## Jack ONeill (17. Oktober 2011)

Ich sehe es so das bei der nächsten Wahl die Piraten wieder weg von Fenster sind. Dann hab ich lieber die CDU/CSU als ne Partei die nicht einmal weiß was sie macht


----------



## Rabi (17. Oktober 2011)

Parzival schrieb:


> Naja einen wirklichen Plan haben die Jungs glaub ich auch nicht. Sollten sich vllt. erstmal darauf konzentrieren die Bildungslücken die sich in Sachen "regieren" haben zu füllen, anschatt schon wieder Medienwirksam andere anzuschwärzen. Aber scheinbar ist es genau das was ihre Wähler sehen wollen. Nach dem Motto: "Scheiß auf Politik, jetzt bin ich dran!"


 Warum denn dann überhaupt noch neue Parteien gründen, wenn die doch sowieso keine Ahnung haben und sich auch erst medienwirksam äußern dürfen, sobald sie absolut jeden Interessensbereich kompetent abdecken? Merkwürdige Ansichten hast du da und das, da würde ich darauf wetten, ohne das Parteiprogramm überhaupt gelesen zu haben. Wahrscheinlich irgendwo im ARD mal aufgeschnappt, dass die komischen Piraten da nur das Internet interessiert und die für Raubkopien sind. 
Klasse Demokratieverständnis.

@Chester Bennington: Ja? Woher nimmst du denn die Erkenntnis, dass die Piraten nicht wissen was sie tun?


----------



## Jack ONeill (17. Oktober 2011)

Ich sehe nur nen Teil aus dem wahlprogramm und bekomme schon das 

Piraten sind für mich wie NPD oder Die Partei, es gibt sie nur brauchen tut sich keiner wirklich, das ist meine Meinung und dazu steh ich. Und wenn ich es genau sehe dann dürfte ich derzeit keiner Partei meine Stimme geben, alle Reden viel aber am Ende kommt nichts bei raus


----------



## Parzival (17. Oktober 2011)

Rabi schrieb:


> Warum denn dann überhaupt noch neue Parteien gründen, wenn die doch sowieso keine Ahnung haben und sich auch erst medienwirksam äußern dürfen, sobald sie absolut jeden Interessensbereich kompetent abdecken?



Es werden doch ständig neue Parteien gegründet. Siehe die Linke. Da haben sich gestandene Politiker zusammengefunden, um eine Meinung zu vertreten, die ihrer Ansicht nach, so nicht in einer anderen Partei vertreten ist. Und ja, jetzt wo die Piraten an Einfluss gewinnen, sollten die sich drum kümmern auch effektiv mitregieren zu können. Sonst haben die in einem Landtag einfach nix zu suchen.


----------



## BaronSengir (17. Oktober 2011)

Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Ich sehe nur nen Teil aus dem wahlprogramm und bekomme schon das
> 
> Piraten sind für mich wie NPD oder Die Partei, es gibt sie nur brauchen tut sich keiner wirklich, das ist meine Meinung und dazu steh ich. Und wenn ich es genau sehe dann dürfte ich derzeit keiner Partei meine Stimme geben, alle Reden viel aber am Ende kommt nichts bei raus


 
Das ist ja das schöne an der Demokratie. Es muss dir nicht gefallen und du musst sie dann auch nicht wählen. Aber erkundigen sollte man sich schon. Das ist auch Teil einer Demokratie. Sie steht und fällt mit dem Wissenstand der Bürger.


----------



## Jack ONeill (17. Oktober 2011)

BaronSengir schrieb:


> Das ist ja das schöne an der Demokratie. Es muss dir nicht gefallen und du musst sie dann auch nicht wählen. Aber erkundigen sollte man sich schon. Das ist auch Teil einer Demokratie. Sie steht und fällt mit dem Wissenstand der Bürger.



Ist mir schon klar, bis auf die NPd mach ich mich über alle Partein schlau sonst bringt mir Persönlich die ganze Wahl nichts. Ist ja nich so das ich nur hin gehe und nen Kreuz mach wo ich grad lust hab


----------



## Memphys (17. Oktober 2011)

Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Ich sehe nur nen Teil aus dem wahlprogramm und bekomme schon das
> 
> Piraten sind für mich wie NPD oder Die Partei, es gibt sie nur brauchen tut sich keiner wirklich, das ist meine Meinung und dazu steh ich. Und wenn ich es genau sehe dann dürfte ich derzeit keiner Partei meine Stimme geben, alle Reden viel aber am Ende kommt nichts bei raus


 
Ein gewagter Vergleich sie mit offensichtlich undemokratischen Parteien gleichzusetzen...

Bei welchem Teil vom Wahlprogramm kriegste denn das kotzen?


----------



## Jack ONeill (17. Oktober 2011)

Ich setz die nicht gleich, nur sind das Partein die mir eher egal sind und was ist daran gewagt? nur weil die mir egal sind


----------



## BaronSengir (17. Oktober 2011)

Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Ist mir schon klar, bis auf die NPd mach ich mich über alle Partein schlau sonst bringt mir Persönlich die ganze Wahl nichts. Ist ja nich so das ich nur hin gehe und nen Kreuz mach wo ich grad lust hab


 
Dann ist doch alles gut 
Es ist ja kein "verlieren" wenn jemand eine Partei nicht wählt weil ihr Programm einem nicht zusagt. Das Volk entscheidet und so sollte es sein. Leider sind die alten Parteien oft Fähnchen im Wind die ihre Meinung nach dem Gebrüll des Volkes ändern weil sie das Gefühl haben es sei ein Wettkampf. Das ist es aber nicht. Parteien haben einen Standpunkt. UNd entweder gefällt dieser Standpunkt der Bevölkerung oder eben nicht. Das hat nichts mit verlieren zu tun. 
Es ist dann nur Schade das keine Partei dabei ist die deine Ansichten zu vertreten scheint. Vielleicht solltest du darüber nachdenken selber eine zu Gründen  Vielleicht bekommst du ja genug Gleichgesinnte zusammen.


----------



## Rabi (17. Oktober 2011)

Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Ich sehe nur nen Teil aus dem wahlprogramm und bekomme schon das


 Bei welchem Teil denn bitte? Zumal das absolut keine Rechtfertigung für das "Die haben doch eh keinen Plan" Gerede ist.



Parzival schrieb:


> Es werden doch ständig neue Parteien gegründet. Siehe die Linke.


  Die Linke lässt sich nicht mal ansatzweise mit den Piraten vergleichen.  Sie ist eine Fusion aus zwei Parteien, wovon eine der 'Nachfolger' einer  alten und großen Partei war. 
Die Piratenpartei hatte diese Voraussetzungen nicht, sie besteht zu  einem großen Teil aus jüngeren Menschen, die so umfassende Kompetenzen  gar nicht mitbringen können, und existiert gerade mal etwas mehr als 5  Jahre. Ist doch logisch, dass die nicht das Wahlprogramm einer CDU/SPD  haben können. Das geben sie auch offen zu und es ist doch ohnehin nicht so, dass die morgen die Bundesregierung stellen.


----------



## Jack ONeill (17. Oktober 2011)

@ Rabi

Es ist meine Meinung und wenn du damit nicht leben kannst schön. Ich glaub auch das ich aus dem Alter raus bin wo ich meine Meinung begründen muß

langsam nervts


----------



## Memphys (17. Oktober 2011)

Langsam nervst du. Wenn du es nicht nötig hast überhaupt zu sagen worauf sich deine Meinung bezieht - ich würde nämlich immernoch gerne wissen weswegen du meinst die hätten von nix einen Plan? Mit Quelle bitte.


----------



## Incredible Alk (17. Oktober 2011)

Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Ich glaub auch das ich aus dem Alter raus bin wo ich meine Meinung begründen muß


 
Hier gehts aber grade drum ob du das _kannst_, was nichts mit Alter zu tun hat.
Niemand will dir hier deine Meinung ausreden, es vergrößert sich nur das Verdachtsmoment dass sie nicht im geringsten auf  Fakten/Wissen sondern auf Meinungsmache anderer (sprich: Werbung) basiert.

Erinnert mich (nicht persönlich gegen dich!) an die vieelen vielen CDU Wähler im höheren Alter...
"Warum wählst du CDU?"
"Das sind die Christlichen!!"
"und was amchen die so?"
"Äh hmmm...ääähhh"
"Warum wählst du denn die CDU?"
"Das sind die Christlichen!!" 

Oder Idiocracy:
"Warum bewässert ihr Felder mit Getorade?!"
"Da sind Elektrolyte drin"
"Was sind Elektrolyte?"
"Äähhh da sind Elektrolyte drin!!"


----------



## Parzival (17. Oktober 2011)

Rabi schrieb:


> Die Linke lässt sich nicht mal ansatzweise mit den Piraten vergleichen.



Ich wollte die beiden ja nicht vergleichen. Das gehört in einen anderen Kontext.

Bevor ich auch noch so krass angefeindet werde:
Ich will die Partei an sich nicht so schlecht machen. Ich hab keine Ahnung was die in den nächsten Jahren noch vor haben. (Wie wahrscheinlich die wenigsten.) Und das die sich dem (für viele andere Politiker) nebulösen Thema Internet etc. befassen, finde ich gut. 
Was mich nur stört ist: ich hab seid der Wahl und den anschließenden Interviews nix mehr von denen gehört. Und das erste was jetzt kommt ist so ein Schuss gegen einen gestandenen Politiker. Die Frage ist ob man so die gesteckten Ziele erreicht. Oder vllt. sehr schnell wieder in der Einöde versinkt. Lieber wäre mir wenn die auf wirklich politischer Ebene positiv auffallen würden. Und nicht durch sowas.
Aber wenn die Partei direkt Anklage erhebt, werden die sich hoffentlich sicher und sich der Konsequenzen bewusst sein.


----------



## Parzival (17. Oktober 2011)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Oder Idiocracy:
> "Warum bewässert ihr Felder mit Getorade?!"
> "Da sind Elektrolyte drin"
> "Was sind Elektrolyte?"
> "Äähhh da sind Elektrolyte drin!!"



Offtopic: Toller Film. 
Aber das Gesöff hieß Brawndow oder so ^^
Und in Brawndo steckt was Pflanzen schmeckt.
Es enthält Elektrolyte.


----------



## Jack ONeill (17. Oktober 2011)

Memphys schrieb:


> Langsam nervst du. Wenn du es nicht nötig hast überhaupt zu sagen worauf sich deine Meinung bezieht - ich würde nämlich immernoch gerne wissen weswegen du meinst die hätten von nix einen Plan? Mit Quelle bitte.


 
Schön für dich das ich nerve

Und du glaubst doch nicht das die davon wirklich was umsetzen? Versprechen machen alle nur wie gesagt kommt selten was bei raus.

Piratenpartei Berlin – Wahlprogramm2011


und tschü


----------



## Memphys (17. Oktober 2011)

Schonmal dran gedacht was die CDU/FDP so umgesetzt haben an Wahlversprechen? Müsste nicht die Piratenpartei bei dir im Kurs am höchsten stehn, weil die noch nie was "nicht eingehalten" haben? Was sagt dir denn jetzt mit 100%iger Sicherheit das sie nichts umsetzen werden?

Mal davon ab das das immernoch nicht heißt das die keinen Plan haben. Ich hab eher so das Gefühl du hast im Internet gelesen "Ähhh, die wollen Warez legalisieren -.-" und danach den ersten Post hier abgegeben. Von fundierter Aussage keine Spur, eher sinnloses draufhalten ohne Quellenangabe - im Parteiprogramm steht nämlich nicht das sie nichts umsetzen werden. Ergo als Quelle unbrauchbar. Und wenn du das nächste mal sowas als "Quelle" postest wäre eine Angabe alá Seite 11 Absatz 5 gut damit nicht jeder darin rumsuchen muss (auch wenn man es eigentlich als mündiger Bürger gelesen haben sollte...).


----------



## dr_breen (17. Oktober 2011)

Ganz ehrlich: Na und?!

Glaubt hier irgendwer, dass dabei ein Prozess oder gar eine Verurteilung raus kommt?


----------



## Verminaard (17. Oktober 2011)

Parzival schrieb:


> Und das erste was jetzt kommt ist so ein Schuss gegen einen gestandenen Politiker.



Ist ein "gestandener Politiker" mehr Wert als andere?
Ist so einer unfehlbar?

 Ich finde es gut, das auch anscheinend Immune Leute sich bewusst werden, das sie nicht gegen alles immun sind.
Ein Problem unserer heutigen Zeit ist doch das einige Gruppen einfach machen was sie wollen, ohne jemals die Konsequenzen daraus ziehen zu muessen.
Es kann nicht sein, das ein kleiner Unternehmer, wenn er schlecht wirtschaftet mit allen moeglichen haftet, aber Politiker fuer Fehlentscheidungen nicht wirklich
in die Haftung genommen werden. Laesst sich beliebig mit Aerzten, Baenkern und anderen fortsetzten.

Und wenn sich dieser "gestandene Politiker" strafbar gemacht hat, weil er gegen Gesetze verstoßen hat, gehoert er genauso behandelt wie Du und Ich.
Und die Piraten trauen sich halt, endlich...


----------



## snej0478 (17. Oktober 2011)

Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Schön für dich das ich nerve
> 
> Und du glaubst doch nicht das die davon wirklich was umsetzen? Versprechen machen alle nur wie gesagt kommt selten was bei raus.
> 
> ...




Das ist eben Politik, da es in Deutschland nie jemanden geben wird der alleine die Macht hält (was auch gut so ist), wird auch nie jemand seine Versprechen voll umsetzen können. Da jede Partei ihre eigene Meinung durchsetzen will sind halt immer Kompromisse von Nöten.

Nun zum eigentlichen Thema:
 Ich finde die Aktion gut, schließlich leben wir in einem Rechtssteaat und nicht in einem "Polizeistaat". Da muss die Macht schon in gewissen Grenzen ausgeübt werden wo würden wir sonsnt hinkommen???????????


----------



## Parzival (17. Oktober 2011)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Ist ein "gestandener Politiker" mehr Wert als andere?
> Ist so einer unfehlbar?


 
Irgendwie werden hier in der Diskussion immer nur einzelne Sätze aus dem Kontext gegriffen, um dann dem Autor einen Strick draus zu drehen. 
Ich hab nie gesagt das die unfehlbar sind. Ich habe versucht zu betonen, dass sich die Piraten schon sehr sicher sein müssen, wenn sie Klage erheben. Dann mal abwarten was dabei raus kommt. Ich vermute das es im Sand verläuft.

Ich bin hier raus! 
LG


----------



## zweilinkehaende (17. Oktober 2011)

Das wird es, aber es ist einerseits parteipolitisch eine kluge Aktion (sie vertreten ihren (bisherigen) Kernbereich),
aber zeigt auch, dass sie auf dem Weg zu einer "professionellen" Partei sind.
Die Grünen haben über Proteste angefangen, die Piraten versuchen es von Anfang an mit rechtsstaatlichen Methoden.

Die erste gute Aktion die ich von denen mitgekriegt habe, war das sie Kinderlieder von hand abgeschrieben haben und kostenlos ins Internet gestellt haben.
(Wegen des Copyrights)


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (17. Oktober 2011)

Ich persönlich finde die Aktionen gut. Wenn jemand Fehler macht muss er dafür auch grade stehen.
Wenn Ihr zu schnell seid und geblitzt werdet müsst Ihr auch grade dafür stehen (außer ihr seid Politiker z.T.)
Die genießen ja Immunität und was das bringt hat man ja schon des öfteren mitbekommen.
Jeder Mensch macht Fehler, davon kann sich niemand freisprechen.
Aber wer bewusst andere Schädigt muss sich nicht wundern wenn er ertappt wird.

Mal eine andere Seite:
Alles Schall und Rauch


----------



## sentinel1 (17. Oktober 2011)

einerseits: - was soll der Bundesfury auf meiner Pladde finden wollen 

Scheiß ehrlich Käufer bei Steam und nichtmal pronz - Verzeichnis, Ok - das ist aber wiederum aber auch wieder auffällig oder nicht ?

andererseits: -  schafft er es niemals zu mir hin, da ich schlauer bin (etliche Firewalls usw. laufen habe), na ja - bis vor einer gewissen Weile schon - da auf dem Rechner eh nix gespeichert wird hab ich eh ein gutes Image (ehm - also mein Rechner - Sorry  )

Von daher, warum nicht böse Menschen als solche entlarven  ?


----------



## mannefix (18. Oktober 2011)

Denke mal ne gute Aktion!


----------



## Blackiwid (18. Oktober 2011)

DarkMo schrieb:


> so ätzend alt un knausrig die jetzigen parteien im großen und ganzen wohl rüber kommen, aber in sachen kompetenz sind die mir irgendwie lieber ^^ die piraten kommen mir halt so vor, als hätt ich die auch gründen können. 0 plan aber ne (jugend) volksnahe meinung.


 
Kompetenz, jo, die anderen Parteien sind vielleicht wirklcih besser im so tun als hätte man Ahnung da geb ich dir Recht, aber sie fahren mit ihrer geballten Kompetenz unser Wirtschaftssystem gegen die Wand, also dieses System wird SO die nächsten 10 Jahre nicht überleben, die alten kompetenten Parteien haben 

- durch einen Trick geschafft am Staat vorbei ein Hartz4-System zu errichten an den Beamten vorbei die diese Verfassungsfeindliche Struktur so nicht durch gelassen hätten.

- klammern in der völligen Fremdversorgungsgesellschaft mit Sklaven aka Maschinen mit dem durch Produktivität immer weiter Arbeitsplätze vernichtenden System an einem System das auf Arbeit setzt sich fest, sie wollen unsere Staatsfinanzen durch Arbeit die immer weniger wird (schau mal nicht nach anzahl personen die Arbeiten sondern anzahl der Stunden die in Deutschland gearbeitet wurden, die sinken ständig) finanzieren, sie setzten damit eine Strafsteuer fest auf das was wir ja angeblich zu wenig haben Arbeitsplätze. Sie setzen auf Zwangsarbeit (was laut unser Verfassung verboten ist, sie sanktonieren das mit Folter und Todesstrafe aka Sanktionen) sie sind so unfähig unsere Steuern so umzustellen das jeder der in Deutschland lebt diese wirklich bezahlt nämlich über die Mwst.

Von diesen Verfassungsfeindlichen Pasrteien fühlst du dich besser vertretten weil sei so tun als hätten sie ne Ahnung von dem was sie tun? Reine Kompetenz-symulation reicht dir?

Naja will dich ja nicht angreifen, sorry falls das so rüber kommt, aber denk nochmal drüber nach.

Die Piraten sind immerhin für das bedingungslose Grundeinkommen (naja mal die Berliner Piraten bis zur Bundestagswahl wissen wir obs auch für den Bund gilt). Dieses würde wahrscheinlich einen krassen Boom und ein Anstieg der Beschäftigung bedeuten, da sich jeder Selbstständig oder Angestellt frei entfalten könnte damit und es keine Armut mehr in Deutschland gebe. Welche andere Partei hat solch große Pläne und könnte so viel für unser land tun.

Die anderen Parteien versuchen doch nur noch den Crash künstlich eventuell noch herauszuzögern und die Abwärtsspirale in der wir uns befinden zu verlangsamen.

Faktisch beklagen die Parteien zwar seit Jahrzehnten schon das zunehmende auseinanderklaffen zwischen Arm und Reich faktisch beschließen alle Parteien (außer vielleicht die Linke) nur ein Gesetz nach dem Anderen das dieses noch verschärft, sie haben total versagt wenn man die Ergebnisse an sieht.

Und weil sie langsam für ihr versagen die Wut der Bürger fürchtet und verhindern will das eventuell Giutinen aufgestellt werden (fordere sowas NOCH nicht), bauen sie langsam einen Totalen Überwachungsstaat auf. Darauf kann ich gerne verzichten, wenn dir die Piraten zu unproffessionel wirken, geh in die Partei rein, es gibt eben entweder offene Parteien und welche wo 2-3 Personen diktatorisch entscheiden wo hin die Reise geht, das mag dann Professioneller wirken, eine Proffessionelle Quasi-diktatur brauch ich aber nicht.


----------



## Skysnake (18. Oktober 2011)

Parzival schrieb:


> Ich wollte die beiden ja nicht vergleichen. Das gehört in einen anderen Kontext.
> 
> Bevor ich auch noch so krass angefeindet werde:
> Ich will die Partei an sich nicht so schlecht machen. Ich hab keine Ahnung was die in den nächsten Jahren noch vor haben. (Wie wahrscheinlich die wenigsten.) Und das die sich dem (für viele andere Politiker) nebulösen Thema Internet etc. befassen, finde ich gut.
> ...


 
Ich empfinde es eher genau anders herum. Ich bin zutiefst erleichtert, das Klage erhoben wurde. Manche Äußerungen von Innenministern etc. waren in meinen Augen schon nahezu Verfassungsfeindlich. Da wurde ein offensichtlicher Rechtsbruch, der sich aufs GRUNDGESETZ! bezieht und vom BGH schon ANGEMAHNT! wurde verteidigt, bagatelisiert und für Rechtens erklärt 

Hallo gehts noch?

Eigentlich müssten da noch ein paar Klagen mehr ins Haus trudeln. Sorry, aber das ist, als ob sich einer hin gestellt hätte und gesagt hätte, die Folterandrohungen bei dem Entführungsfall von Seiten der Polizei wären absolut OK gewesen. Hallo gehts nocht? Und so jemand soll uns als Politiker vertreten und Gesetze für UNS! mit verabschieden?

Sorry, aber wer sich offensichtlich nicht an die Verfassung gebunden fühlt uns diese nur als unangenehme Last empfindet, die man sich zur Not halt so hin biegt, wie man es grad braucht, der hat in einem Parlament NICHTS aber wirklich rein gar NICHTS verloren und gehört eher in den Bau!


----------



## Johnny05 (18. Oktober 2011)

S.o.. Bevor du meinst sie hätten kein Konzept lies dir doch bitte erstmal das Parteiprogramm durch.

Vieles davon mag gut gemeint sein in anderen Dingen ist eher es Wunschdenken oder ein Utopia.Aber Ich will mich hier nicht über politische Meinungen streiten,aus dem Alter bin Ich wohl langsam raus.Für mich persönlich haben die Piraten kein richtiges politische Konzept und wie es in Zukunft mit denen weitergeht wird sich zeigen.


----------



## Cartier (18. Oktober 2011)

mhmm    naja die eine Klage is nicht die Einzige was beim Bundes Verfassungs Gericht täglich eingereicht wird wegen Willkür der Volksvertreter..... Sorry aber wenn du Nachrichten so verfolgst gehen am Tag über 4000 Anzeigen in jeglicher Art gegen unsre Regierung ein  ^^


----------



## Shizophrenic (18. Oktober 2011)

Chester Bennington schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sehe es so das bei der nächsten Wahl die Piraten wieder weg von Fenster sind. Dann hab ich lieber die CDU/CSU als ne Partei die nicht einmal weiß was sie macht



Mit Kalk Politik kommen wir nicht weiter.
Finde es tragisch das lieber in das altbewährte zu nichts führende investiert wird, anstatt mal was neues zu Wagen. Schlimmer als mit unserer jetztigen nichtssagenden Politik kann es mit den Piraten auch nicht mehr werden.



			
				Chester Bennington schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sehe nur nen Teil aus dem wahlprogramm und bekomme schon das
> 
> Piraten sind für mich wie NPD oder Die Partei, es gibt sie nur brauchen tut sich keiner wirklich, das ist meine Meinung und dazu steh ich. Und wenn ich es genau sehe dann dürfte ich derzeit keiner Partei meine Stimme geben, alle Reden viel aber am Ende kommt nichts bei raus



Erstens beweisen die Piraten damit das sie sich angängigeren , du glaubst gar nicht wie viele alt nazis/braune in deiner treuen CDU/CSU sitzen.


----------



## Stricherstrich (18. Oktober 2011)

Charlie Harper schrieb:


> Ja und der Bundesinnenminister, der ebenfalls aus Bayern kommt, hat kürzlich den CCC verhöhnt. Bayrische Innenminister müssen schon ne besondere Gattung Mensch sein, wenn sie eine derartige Vorstellung von Recht und Ordnung haben. Der eine verwendet den Trojaner in unangebrachter Weise um Verbrecher zu verfolgen, der andere verhöhnt diejenigen, die den Trojaner entdeckt und analysiert haben und dessen wahres Spektrum an Schnüffelmöglichkeiten der Öffentlichkeit aufgezeigt haben.


 

Was erwartest du...
1.Sie kommen aus Bayern.
2.Sie sind von der CSU.
Mehr brauch ich da nicht zu sagen.


----------



## Stricherstrich (18. Oktober 2011)

CoXxOnE schrieb:


> Erstens beweisen die Piraten damit das sie sich angängigeren , du glaubst gar nicht wie viele alt nazis/braune in deiner treuen CDU/CSU sitzen.


 
Verdammt richtig!


----------



## El Sativa (18. Oktober 2011)

so ist das mit politikern aus der voralpenregion. die höhe bedingt einen sauerstoffmangel der gestützt von übermäßig viel bier die denkprozesse derart einschränkt, das diese nurnoch in einem furchtbaren dialekt daherbrabbeln ohne das ein gebildetes wesen weiß, was dieser fettmensch da am abzappeln ist. das alljährlich wiederkehrende weißwürstlutschen und brezn verschlingen sorgt auch nicht dafür, das deren lokalpatriotismus in anderen bundesländern verstanden wird.
fazit. die bayern haben fast so bescheuerte politiker wie die österreicher, werden aber zum glück für die menschheit nicht exportiert.


----------



## Blackiwid (18. Oktober 2011)

Ich find das immer witzig, wir haben 5 Parteien die offen an vielen Stellen oft schon bewiesenermasen (BGV verlangt veränderungen oder letzte mal haben sie einfach ein ganzes Gesetz für Ungültig erklärt) die Verfassung brechen und hier wollen sich manche nicht über Politik streiten.

Wenn Verfassungsfeinde an der Macht sind gibt es politisch nicht viel hin und her zu streiten, dann ist die Frage steht man zu unserer Verfassung oder nicht. Da kann man auch nciht zu alt für werden, wenn wir die Menschenrechte und die Verfassung aufgeben, leben wir in einem Unrechtsregim in einem Unrechtsstaat, ja das was sie immer über die DDR sagen (will die ddr nicht verteidigen, bitte nicht falsch verstehen).

Wenn ich also die Wahl hab zwischen Parteien die zum teil sogar bewusst (das war ja wohl in diesem Fall so) offen die Verfassung brechen dazu auch noch stehen an vielen Stellen und einer Partei die weil noch keine Bundestagswahlen anstehen kein volles Wahlprogramm für Bundespolitik haben, sich aber auf dem Boden unserer Verfassung bewegen, dann muss doch jedem solch eine Partei lieber sein. Gut die Linken würden vielleicht Arbeitszwang und überwachung abschaffen, zwar würden sie wohl mehr gleich machen wie mir recht wäre, viel verstaatlichen, viel auch über Zwang machen, aber wenigstens sind all ihre Forderungen auch wenn mir das nicht Freiheitlich genug wäre auf dem Boden der Verfassung. Auch meinen sie das jeder ein Recht auf einen Job haben muss, ich bin nur der Meinung das jeder ein Anrecht auf ein Einkommen haben muss, in der DDR war auch Arbeitszwang angesagt, von daher sind die nicht so ganz mein Ding aber wenigstens ist es von den anderen Parteien wohl die einzige die zumindest bei dem was in Ihren Programmen steht auch innerhalb unserer Verfassung agiert.


----------



## BaronSengir (18. Oktober 2011)

Ich frage mich hier gerade was es bedeuten soll sich über Politik zu "streiten" oder aus dem Alter raus zu sein.
Ist es nicht viel mehr eine ganz normale politische Diskussion? Eine die man auch so manchmal Abends auf Arte oder Phoenix zu sehen bekommt?
Und muss man dafür nicht erstmal ein gewisses Alter erreicht haben in den meisten fällen als andersherum?
Ich freue mich zumindest eine rege Diskussion darüber zu sehen


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (18. Oktober 2011)

sentinel1 schrieb:


> Von daher, warum nicht böse Menschen als solche entlarven  ?


 
Es geht ja nicht darum böse Menschen zu entlarven, sondern um Grundrechte.
Auf dein PC mag nichts sein, denkst du. Schon mal Onlinebanking gemacht?
Was wäre wenn Sie dein Kennwort dafür rausfinden?
Als nächstes mal schauen was auf dein Konto so los ist,...
Es gibt GRUNDrechte, dafür steht ja auch das Wort, welche man nicht
missachten darf.

Und schön wenn du etliche Firewalls am laufen hast, muss man heute ja schon haben, aber Warum?
Wenn ich zu Hause im Ort Parke schließe ich mein Auto z.B. nie ab. Es gibt keine Veranlassung
weil es dort wo ich wohne diesbezüglich keinerlei Kriminalität gibt. Ich wohne seid 20 Jahren im Ort
und noch nie wurde auch nur ein Autoradio geklaut usw. also warum muss ich mein PC mit Software schützen?
Dazu noch vorm Staat? Sollte nicht jeder das recht haben ohne Sorge vor Unrecht (Viren, Diebstahl...) zu leben?
Und Datenspionage ist Diebstahl. Würdes du es gut finden wenn ein Politiker oder ein Polizist dein Autoradio klaut?
Ich glaube da würden alle aufschreien aber hier ist es ja nur ein virtueller Trojaner 
In meinen Augen Falsche Einstellung. Ach und bevor jemand sagt, ein Autoradio ist ja was materielles und somit was völlig
anderes als Daten (Gedichte, gedankliches Gut,...) , da bin ich der Meinung Enteignungen vom Staat hat es schon öfters gegeben (Radwege ausbau...) 
Und wer so Argumentiert sollte an Musikstücke Games und Filme denken die zu kopieren,... ist auch (zu recht) illegal.

EDIT
Es gibt jedes Jahr ein schönes Jahrbuch, was nicht in der Zeitung stand.
Das kann ich nur jedem entpfehlen.


----------



## McClaine (18. Oktober 2011)

Stricherstrich schrieb:


> Was erwartest du...
> 1.Sie kommen aus Bayern.
> 2.Sie sind von der CSU.
> Mehr brauch ich da nicht zu sagen.





El Sativa schrieb:


> so ist das mit politikern aus der voralpenregion. die höhe bedingt einen sauerstoffmangel der gestützt von übermäßig viel bier die denkprozesse derart einschränkt, das diese nurnoch in einem furchtbaren dialekt daherbrabbeln ohne das ein gebildetes wesen weiß, was dieser fettmensch da am abzappeln ist. das alljährlich wiederkehrende weißwürstlutschen und brezn verschlingen sorgt auch nicht dafür, das deren lokalpatriotismus in anderen bundesländern verstanden wird.
> fazit. die bayern haben fast so bescheuerte politiker wie die österreicher, werden aber zum glück für die menschheit nicht exportiert.



Und falls das lustig sein soll: Fail. Mehr kann man dazu nicht sagen.

Soviel zu diesen Rassisten hier 

Aber ja, Stoiber war fail und über den Rest will ich garnichts sagen. Aber ich glaube ihr habt keine wirkliche Ahnung wieviele Politiker und andere da mit drin hängen. Ich hab darüber auch keine Ahnung btw.
Das Grundrecht muss geschützt werden und wenn diese Pfeifen meinen, sie könnten es umgehen oder aushebeln, gehört denen mächtig was aufn Sack.


----------



## Skysnake (18. Oktober 2011)

McClaine schrieb:


> Aber ja, Stoiber war fail und über den Rest will ich garnichts sagen. Aber ich glaube ihr habt keine wirkliche Ahnung wieviele Politiker und andere da mit drin hängen. Ich hab darüber auch keine Ahnung btw.
> Das Grundrecht muss geschützt werden und wenn diese Pfeifen meinen, sie könnten es umgehen oder aushebeln, gehört denen mächtig was aufn Sack.


 Zu dem Teil davor sag ich mal nichts  So etwas ist einfach beleidigend...

Bzgl. Stoiber etc. man kann über den Mann denken was man will, und sich aufregen wie man will, und er hat sicherlich manchmal eine an der Klatsche gehabt, aber schaut euch mal an, wo das von vielen so gehasste Bayern steht.

Das war mal fucking arm und bäuerlich. Wie sieht den Bayern heute aus? Die stehen in den meisten Bereich mit ganz oben. Irgendwas müssen die "dummen" Bayern ja wohl richtig gemacht haben...

Nur mal als kleinen Denkanstoß


----------



## McClaine (18. Oktober 2011)

Meine Antwort darauf ist beleidigend?
Aussagen wie in den Quotes die ich machte, sowas ist beleidigend. Jeder der sowas schreibt gehört sich mal ne Woche auf die Strafbank oder ganz ausm Forum raus. Das ist Rassismus...
Da gibts keine Ironie oder Witz dabei. Wenn man selber aus bayern kommt ist das einfach beleidigend...
Und ausserdem ists egal woher die kommen, wenns ausm Osten käme wären das dann "die scheiss Ossis" gewesen oder wie? Sonst gehts schon noch oder!? Also manchmal muss man sich echt fragen hier 

Ich komme zufällig aus Bayern und ich kann mich nicht beschweren. Stoiber war fail für mich, aber um so mehr unsere jetztige politische Konstelation.
Ich weiß das Bayern weit oben mit dabei ist, ich brauch keinen Denkanstoss 

Edit: vorherigen Post editiert...


----------



## Skysnake (18. Oktober 2011)

Naja, ich wollte ja nur sagen, das viele über ihn meckern, aber egal was man ihm alles vorwerfen kann von wegen Bayer halt etc. 

Durch ihn und andere steht Bayern als Freistaat verdammt gut da. Das muss man auch mal anerkennen, auch wenn man bei vielen Sachen nur mit dem Kopf schütteln kann. 

Kurz um, nicht alles ist schlecht und das muss auch mal gesagt sein.


----------



## McClaine (18. Oktober 2011)

So is es, aber was manche hier ablassen ist Deskriminierung (Rassismus!?) deshalb wird das mein letzter Post hier sein


----------



## BaronSengir (18. Oktober 2011)

McClaine schrieb:


> So is es, aber was manche hier ablassen ist Deskriminierung (Rassismus!?) deshalb wird das mein letzter Post hier sein


 
Verallgemeinerung bestimmt. Diskriminierung, vielleicht. Rassismus? Bitte?


----------



## Crazy-Guy (18. Oktober 2011)

Ah die Piraten mal wieder!

Ja hoffentlich haben wir bald den totalen Rechtsfreien Raum im Internet und die totale Machtlosigkeit der Polizei!!!!


Wir wollen ja alle Kinderpornos, Mobbing, Abzockgeschäfte, Terrornetzwerke und vieles Mehr  

Schaffen wir die Polizei doch gleich ab!!!! Die will doch eh nur wissen wann wir frühs scheissen gehen und ob wir ehr mit dem Mittelfinger oder dem Ringfinger abwischen! Das intressiert die ja so brennend! 


Ach und genau geben wir jeden Bürger noch bedinungslos 3000€ im Monat! Können ja ganz einfach Geld nachdrucken


----------



## spionkaese (18. Oktober 2011)

Crazy-Guy schrieb:


> Ah die Piraten mal wieder!
> 
> Ja hoffentlich haben wir bald den totalen Rechtsfreien Raum im Internet und die totale Machtlosigkeit der Polizei!!!!
> 
> ...


Vielleicht solltest du das Parteiprogramm lesen bevor du trollst.
Das was du da aufgeschnappt hast sind nämlich Gerüchte.


----------



## Memphys (18. Oktober 2011)

Crazy-Guy schrieb:


> Ah die Piraten mal wieder!
> 
> Ja hoffentlich haben wir bald den totalen Rechtsfreien Raum im Internet und die totale Machtlosigkeit der Polizei!!!!


Die haben wir jetzt auch, falls es dir nicht aufgefallen ist - zumindest in Sachen Internet.



> Wir wollen ja alle Kinderpornos, Mobbing, Abzockgeschäfte, Terrornetzwerke und vieles Mehr


Komplett am Thema vorbei und komplett falsch.



> Schaffen wir die Polizei doch gleich ab!!!! Die will doch eh nur wissen wann wir frühs scheissen gehen und ob wir ehr mit dem Mittelfinger oder dem Ringfinger abwischen! Das intressiert die ja so brennend!


Die Polizei abzuschaffen wird wo gefordert? wird gegen die Polizei vorgegangen? Es wird jemand verklagt der die Verfassung verletzt hat, nichts weiter.




> Ach und genau geben wir jeden Bürger noch bedinungslos 3000€ im Monat! Können ja ganz einfach Geld nachdrucken


 Komplette Halbwahrheit bzw. unterstes Stammtischniveau.


----------



## spionkaese (18. Oktober 2011)

Memphys schrieb:
			
		

> Die haben wir jetzt auch, falls es dir nicht aufgefallen ist - zumindest in Sachen Internet.
> 
> Komplett am Thema vorbei und komplett falsch.
> 
> ...



Also das übliche was die Piraten Partei an den Kopf geworfen bekommt.


----------



## Crazy-Guy (18. Oktober 2011)

Memphys schrieb:


> Die haben wir jetzt auch, falls es dir nicht aufgefallen ist - zumindest in Sachen Internet.



Ja aber man tut was dagegen und ihr wollt das verhindern!



Memphys schrieb:


> Komplett am Thema vorbei und komplett falsch.



Du hast keine Ahnung. Natürlich hat das etwas damit zu tun. Denk mal nach.... das könnte man alles verhindern bzw bekämpfen wenn man der Polizei nur mehr Freiheiten lassen würde.




Memphys schrieb:


> Die Polizei abzuschaffen wird wo gefordert? wird gegen die Polizei vorgegangen? Es wird jemand verklagt der die Verfassung verletzt hat, nichts weiter.



Ihr wollt die Polizei doch total entmachten in dieser hinsicht! Warum fordert das keiner im Wahren leben? Genau weil es dumm wäre genauso wie es für das Internet zu fordern.




Memphys schrieb:


> Komplette Halbwahrheit bzw. unterstes Stammtischniveau.



Natürlich war die Summe übertrieben aber es wird gefordert wir Parteimitglieder in Interviews selber gesagt haben.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (18. Oktober 2011)

Du bist auch einer von denen, die ernsthaft glauben, dass das Sperren von Seiten was bringt oder?

Die Polizei hat bereits jetzt massive Befugnisse und verstößt nahezu täglich gegen Beschränkung und Verfassung.


----------



## X Broster (18. Oktober 2011)

Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Die Polizei hat bereits jetzt massive Befugnisse und verstößt nahezu täglich gegen Beschränkung und Verfassung.


 Och, find ich in Deutschland ehrlich gesagt noch zu harmlos, da hat die in anderen Staaten mehr Befugnisse. Jedem seine Meinung.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (18. Oktober 2011)

X Broster schrieb:
			
		

> Och, find ich in Deutschland ehrlich gesagt noch zu harmlos, da hat die in anderen Staaten mehr Befugnisse. Jedem seine Meinung.



Natürlich ist es im Vergleich harmlos, fakt ist aber, dass Sie häufig ihre Befugnisse überschreiten


----------



## Crazy-Guy (18. Oktober 2011)

Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Natürlich ist es im Vergleich harmlos, fakt ist aber, dass Sie häufig ihre Befugnisse überschreiten


 

Und in wie fern ist das Schlimm für dich? Für mich? Deine eltern? Irgendwen? Ausser den Kriminellen selbst?


----------



## Crazy-Guy (18. Oktober 2011)

Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Du bist auch einer von denen, die ernsthaft glauben, dass das Sperren von Seiten was bringt oder?
> 
> Die Polizei hat bereits jetzt massive Befugnisse und verstößt nahezu täglich gegen Beschränkung und Verfassung.



Natürlich bringt das was... zumindest hilft es die Informationsverbreitung zu dem jeweiligen Thema zu verhindern.
Es sind auch nicht alles IT experten die so eine Sperrung innerhalb von 10 sekunden umgehen so wie wir, ganz im gegenteil.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (18. Oktober 2011)

Crazy-Guy schrieb:
			
		

> Und in wie fern ist das Schlimm für dich? Für mich? Deine eltern? Irgendwen? Ausser den Kriminellen selbst?



Ich sehe es durchaus als kritisch an, wenn spezielle Mittel (z.B. Bundestrojaner, VDS) die EXPLIZIT für die Aufklärung schwere Straftaten gedacht sind, bei kleinsten Delikten eingesetzt werden.

Wenn es zu Hausdurchsuchungen kommt, die in den meisten Fällen mit "Gefahr im Vollzug" begründet werden, weil kein Richter das genehmigen würde?

Wenn Polizisten ungestraft Wehrlose attackieren dürfen, da nahezu sämtliche Verfahren eingestellt werden?
Die Tatsache, das man Polizisten nahezu nie belangen kann ist ein unglaublicher Punkt, der in einem Rechtsstaat nicht möglich sein sollte.

Wie kann man damit kein Problem haben?


----------



## cookiebrandt (18. Oktober 2011)

Crazy-Guy schrieb:


> Und in wie fern ist das Schlimm für dich? Für mich? Deine eltern? Irgendwen? Ausser den Kriminellen selbst?


 
Hey, lass mich doch mal auf deiner Festplatte herumschnüffeln. Hast doch nix zu verbergen oder? Was? Du lässt mich nicht?! TERRORIST! Das sag ich sofort Vater Staat! 

Ich hab keine Lust, ständig überwacht zu werden, weil ich aufgrund meiner Physis dazu fähig wär, einem Kind den Lolli zu klauen. Dein Leben hat sich nicht verändert? Dir sind die ganzen Kameras also nicht aufgefallen? Nur weil die nicht wehtun, heißt es nicht, dass sie einen nicht verändern. Denn vor Kameras muss sich Mensch ja korrekt und schwarmgerecht verhalten.


----------



## spionkaese (18. Oktober 2011)

cookiebrandt schrieb:
			
		

> Hey, lass mich doch mal auf deiner Festplatte herumschnüffeln. Hast doch nix zu verbergen oder? Was? Du lässt mich nicht?! TERRORIST! Das sag ich sofort Vater Staat!
> 
> Ich hab keine Lust, ständig überwacht zu werden, weil ich aufgrund meiner Physis dazu fähig wär, einem Kind den Lolli zu klauen. Dein Leben hat sich nicht verändert? Dir sind die ganzen Kameras also nicht aufgefallen? Nur weil die nicht wehtun, heißt es nicht, dass sie einen nicht verändern. Denn vor Kameras muss sich Mensch ja korrekt und schwarmgerecht verhalten.


Warum nicht gleich die Wohnung durchsuchen? Er hat ja nichts zu verbergen.


----------



## Crazy-Guy (18. Oktober 2011)

cookiebrandt schrieb:


> Hey, lass mich doch mal auf deiner Festplatte herumschnüffeln. Hast doch nix zu verbergen oder? Was? Du lässt mich nicht?! TERRORIST! Das sag ich sofort Vater Staat!
> 
> Ich hab keine Lust, ständig überwacht zu werden, weil ich aufgrund meiner Physis dazu fähig wär, einem Kind den Lolli zu klauen. Dein Leben hat sich nicht verändert? Dir sind die ganzen Kameras also nicht aufgefallen? Nur weil die nicht wehtun, heißt es nicht, dass sie einen nicht verändern. Denn vor Kameras muss sich Mensch ja korrekt und schwarmgerecht verhalten.


 
Ja weil die auch 24/7 davor sitzen und von jeden die HDD durchschnüffeln! 80Mio einwohner..... das geht schonmal überhaupt nicht.
Du musst erst auffallen bevor sich auch nur irgendeiner auch nur ansatzweise mit dir beschäftigt.

Und Kameras? Was könntest du denn so nicht "schwarmgerechtes" vor einer kamere machen ausser einer Straftat? 
Ich wünschte es würde viel mehr kameras im öffentlichen bereich geben dann wäre es viel einfacher Vergewaltiger, Taschendiebe, Ubahnschläger etc aus dem Verkehr zu ziehen.
Mir ist es lieber ein bisschen mehr überwacht zu werden als das meine Freundin von jemand vergewaltigt wird denn man durch den einsatz von Kameras  schon längst hätte überführen können oder ich in der Stadt ins koma geschlagen werde ohne das die Täter indentifiziert werden konnten.
Und wenn es nur wenige Fälle sind, sind diese es mehr als wert! Was nützt mir Freiheit wenn ich in Angst leben muss?(eine wenig überspitzt)


----------



## cookiebrandt (18. Oktober 2011)

Crazy-Guy schrieb:


> Und wenn es nur wenige Fälle sind, sind diese es mehr als wert! Was nützt mir Freiheit wenn ich in Angst leben muss?(eine wenig überspitzt)


 
Was nützt mir Sicherheit, wenn ich in Angst leben muss?


----------



## Crazy-Guy (18. Oktober 2011)

spionkaese schrieb:


> Warum nicht gleich die Wohnung durchsuchen? Er hat ja nichts zu verbergen.



Wenn ich vorher durch irgendetwas aufgefallen bin würde dies nur meine Unschuld oder mein Schuld beweisen. In beiden Fällen wäre es nur Gerecht. 
Ohne Grund durchsucht hier keiner etwas... auch wenn der Wille da wäre würde es an Geld und Personal fehlen.


----------



## Crazy-Guy (18. Oktober 2011)

cookiebrandt schrieb:


> Was nützt mir Sicherheit, wenn ich in Angst leben muss?



Mehr Sicherheit = weniger Angst 

oder etwa nicht?


----------



## Sperrfeuer (18. Oktober 2011)

Crazy-Guy schrieb:
			
		

> Mehr Sicherheit = weniger Angst
> 
> oder etwa nicht?



Mehr Sicherheit /= mehr Überwachumg

Aber mir scheint, das du eh nicht viel von Rechtstaatlichkeit hälst.
"solange es mich nich betrifft..."


----------



## cookiebrandt (18. Oktober 2011)

Crazy-Guy schrieb:


> Mehr Sicherheit = weniger Angst
> 
> oder etwa nicht?


 
Vielleicht vor Straftaten. Aber dafür umso mehr vor dem Staat selbst. Abgesehen lebe ich nicht in Angst, obwohl wir hier noch...einigermaßen...frei sind. Denn wenn wir anfangen, in Angst zu leben, haben die Terroristen gewonnen - oder so.

Ich kann deine Ansicht verstehen, glaube aber, dass das der komplett falsche Weg ist. Denn meiner Meinung nach führt eine Totalüberwachung zu konditioniertem Verhalten und im Endeffekt zu einem Gleichverhalten jeglicher Menschen, was mir zuwider wäre.


----------



## Crazy-Guy (18. Oktober 2011)

cookiebrandt schrieb:


> Vielleicht vor Straftaten. Aber dafür umso mehr vor dem Staat selbst. Abgesehen lebe ich nicht in Angst, obwohl wir hier noch...einigermaßen...frei sind. Denn wenn wir anfangen, in Angst zu leben, haben die Terroristen gewonnen - oder so.
> 
> Ich kann deine Ansicht verstehen, glaube aber, dass das der komplett falsche Weg ist. Denn meiner Meinung nach führt eine Totalüberwachung zu konditioniertem Verhalten und im Endeffekt zu einem Gleichverhalten jeglicher Menschen, was mir zuwider wäre.


 
Totalüberwachung ist meiner Meinung viel zu übertrieben ausgedrückt. Ein paar Kameras und ein paar Trojaner(die nur zum einsatz kommen wenn man Aufällig wird!) sind noch lange keine total überwachung.

Und warum soll ich den so viel Angst vorm Staat haben, das sind von uns gewählte Vertretter. Wir leben nicht in der DDR, du kannst in der heutigen Zeit mit einm Schild auf dem "Dtl ist ********" steht rum rennen und keiner wird dich dafür belangen.

Du kannst deine Individualität doch noch genauso ausleben du sollst nur keine Straftat begehen und anderen schaden!
Gleichverhalten, der normale friedlich Bürger wird doch gar nichts an seinem Verhalten ändern müssen.

Und bis berlin City17 wird muss die komplette moderne Welt erst untergehen was nicht geschehen wird.


----------



## BaronSengir (19. Oktober 2011)

Crazy-Guy schrieb:


> Mehr Sicherheit = weniger Angst
> 
> oder etwa nicht?



Nein. Absolut falsch.
Vielleicht hilft dir diese Vorlesung weiter.
Bruce Schneier: The security mirage - YouTube


----------



## Skysnake (19. Oktober 2011)

Crazy-Guy schrieb:


> Ja aber man tut was dagegen und ihr wollt das verhindern!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ähm gehts noch? 

Hast du dir mal auch nur eine Sekunde die Zeit genommen um darüber nach zu denken, WARUM gewisse Sachen durch das GRUNDGESETZ! verboten sind? Also durch unsere Verfassung, die über allem steht, und nur unter extrem hohen Hürden geändert werden kann. Wenn nicht, dann solltest du das mal machen....

Und von der Polizei total entmachten redet keiner. Sie sollen sich nur an geltendes Recht halten, und das ist sicherlich nicht zu viel verlangt....




Crazy-Guy schrieb:


> Ja weil die auch 24/7 davor sitzen und von jeden die HDD durchschnüffeln! 80Mio einwohner..... das geht schonmal überhaupt nicht.
> Du musst erst auffallen bevor sich auch nur irgendeiner auch nur ansatzweise mit dir beschäftigt.
> 
> Und Kameras? Was könntest du denn so nicht "schwarmgerechtes" vor einer kamere machen ausser einer Straftat?
> ...


 Soso, man kann keine 80 Mio. Einwohner überwachen? Du lebst auch noch im vor vor vor vor vorgestern...

Die DDR hat das sogar geschafft, und die waren technologisch ein Witz zu dem Zeitpunkt. Ok, was Spionage angeht, waren die ziemlich fortschrittlich, aber im Vergleich zu heute lächerlich. Du kannst heute extrem vieles über PCs erledigen. Es wäre wirklich kein Problem, den gesamten Telefon, SMS, E-Mail und Postweg komplett zu überwachen. Sprich du würdest jedes Wort als Staat analysieren, und durch PCs jagen. Kostet zwar etwas, aber sollte ohne größere Probleme innerhalb eines Jahres umsetzbar sein.

Totalüberwachung bekommst du heute leichter hin als jemals zuvor.... Und das sogar zu einem vergleichsweise geringen Preis.

Und was Kameras angeht. Hast du dir mal angeschaut, was für eine schlechte Qualität die haben? Da erkennst du oft den Täter nicht. Mal ganz davon abgesehen, das es dem Opfer nichts mehr nutzt. Das WURDE eben schon Opfer. Kameras bringen fast keinen Schutz. Vor geplanten Taten ja, aber vor Impulstaten schützen Sie rein gar nicht! Das ist wissenschaftlich untersucht und belegt. Ist ja auch logisch. Ich bin besoffen, mich regt einer auf und ich will ihm eine auf die Fresse hauen. Klar, da schau ich erst mal ob ne Kamera da ist bevor ich zu schlag 

Warum forderste nicht gleich, das JEDER Bürger so ne elektronische Fußfessel tragen muss, DAS wäre doch mal was, und würde auch nicht so viel Geld kosten etc. Pft. Scheis auf Kameras. Die Fußfessel ist viel effektiver, und wer nichts zu verbergen hat, der muss sich ja keine Sorgen machen...

Junge junge, du bist naiv. Weißt du wie schnell man bei einer sehr hohen Überwachung ins Visier geraten kann? Da muss dich deine Frau/Freundin nur mal derbst ankotzen und man nen Spruch raus lassen wie: Ich bring die Alte noch mal an...

Nicht ernst gemeint, und würde man auch NIE machen (99,999999999% der Leute), aber man ist halt gerade sauer. Wenn du ne extreme Überwachung hast, dann stehste schon im Visier, und ich kann dir sagen, JEDER hat Dreck am Stecken. Man muss nur genau genug hin sehen.

Wie alt biste denn? Auto?

Wenn ja, wann war es denn das letzte mal, das du zu schnell gefahren bist, falsch abgebogen, im Halte-/Parkverbot gehalten/geparkt hast, Parkschein nicht gelöst hast, dich nicht ans Rechtsfahrgebot gehalten hast. etc. etc. etc. etc. etc. 

Oder einfacher, wann das letzte mal als Fußgänger was auf den Boden geworfen, wann das letzte mal bei Rot über die Ampel.

Das sollte alles verfolgt werden. Schadet ja alles der Allgemeinheit, weil sich z.B. kleine Kinder ein schlechter Beispiel nehmen, und dann tot gefahren werden, weil Sie bei Rot über die Straße rennen.

Und so kannst du nahezu beliebig weiter machen. Wir sind halt Menschen und daher nicht perfekt, aber das ist halt das Lebensrisiko. Du kannst auch aus der Tür gehen, und von nem Ast erschlagen werden. Sollen wir deswegen jetzt alle Bäume abholzen?


----------



## Sperrfeuer (19. Oktober 2011)

Vollkommene Zustimmung, Skysnake. 

Vielleicht sollte er sich mal mit Alexander Holm auseinandersetzen.
Repressionsmaßnahmen, totale Überwachung, Einschüchterung weil er ähnliche Begriffe wie die "mg" benutzt hatte.


----------



## DarkMo (19. Oktober 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Und von der Polizei total entmachten redet keiner. Sie sollen sich nur an geltendes Recht halten, und das ist sicherlich nicht zu viel verlangt....


das is halt ansichtssache wie ich finde. der normale bürger is justizmäßig aus gutem grund stark beschnitten in seinen rechten. selbstjustiz wär der anfang vom ende. aber kannste ma sehn, o ichs grad schreibe - wir sind in unseren rechten hier beschnitten! verdammt, wenn mir diese hackfresse auf die eier geht, will ich ihn gefälligst auch übern haufen ballern können! los, petition her, das wird geregelt...  der größte schwachsinn ever. die gesetzeshüter dürfen ruhig mehr rechte haben, wie der "normale" mensch. mit mehr rechten kommen auch mehr pflichten, und man sollte hoffen, dass die polizisten diese pflichten auch ernst nehmen - das is klar. aber ein großes problem der polizei heute is doch: sie werden garnich mehr ernst genommen. im gegenteil, man fährt noch zu demos, weil man da polizisten verprügeln kann. super. früher hatte man fast schiss, enn man den nur gesehen hat. man horchte in sich selbst rein "hab ich was chlimmes gemacht? ne eigentlich nich. wieso schau ich den dann so ängstlich an?". heute muss der bulle ja in angst leben ><

naja, jedenfalls hab ich nichts dagegen, wenn die polizei vernünftige rechte in die hand bekommen, um ihre arbeit ordentlich zu erledigen. natürlich darf das nix sein, was den sadismuss fördert oder so ^^



Skysnake schrieb:


> Soso, man kann keine 80 Mio. Einwohner überwachen? [...] Du kannst heute extrem vieles über PCs erledigen. Es wäre wirklich kein Problem, den gesamten Telefon, SMS, E-Mail und Postweg komplett zu überwachen. Sprich du würdest jedes Wort als Staat analysieren, und durch PCs jagen.


das is ja quasi das, was ich in dem anderen thread schon ansprach. richtig: man kann das höchstens durch pc's jagen. un dann? dann wissen die pc's un datenbanken ALLES über dich. aber solange diese daten kein schwein abruft, kennt sie doch auch keiner ^^ und wann werden solche daten wohl abgerufen? entweder, wenn man selber irgendwie auffällt (un da wird man sicherlich keine anti-terror fahndung gegen dich anlaufen lassen, weil du falsch geparkt hast  ), oder weil man irgendeine "terror-kombination" ausgelöst hat. eben dieses "hey, lass uns islam-fanatiker doch mal paar chemikalien kaufen, um irgendwas in die luft zu jagen!" ^^ aber völlig grundlos wird sich kein schwein freiwillig mit deinen daten befassen!



Skysnake schrieb:


> Wie alt biste denn? Auto?
> 
> Wenn ja, wann war es denn das letzte mal, das du zu schnell gefahren bist, falsch abgebogen, im Halte-/Parkverbot gehalten/geparkt hast, Parkschein nicht gelöst hast, dich nicht ans Rechtsfahrgebot gehalten hast. etc. etc. etc. etc. etc.
> 
> Oder einfacher, wann das letzte mal als Fußgänger was auf den Boden geworfen, wann das letzte mal bei Rot über die Ampel.


 die frage war zwar nich auf mich getrimmt, aber ich bin ja scheinbar der einzige der so einigermaßen auf crazys seite steht ^^ seit ich nen kind hab (und schon stück für stück davor) fuhr ich eigentlich nur noch ordentlich. einerseits weil ich selber schon verdammt viel ******** gebaut hab un froh bin, überhaupt noch zu leben, andrerseits, weil ich schon viel scheiss andrer erleben durfte. raser kracht in ner kurve in ne hochschwangere un son scheiss (also deren auto). da macht man sich irgendwann nen kopf und fährt das ganz allein zurück. aber gut, ich seh als fußgänger (mittlerweile habsch kein auto mehr ^^ also verkauft, ned wegen fleppen weg oder so) viele viele deppen, auch ältere und alte, die ohne sinn un verstand durch die 30er zonen heizen ^^ (das waren die einzigen dinger, die ich gehasst hab - fürn 2. zu viel fürn 3. zu wenig xD 40 war ideal ^^).

dann: wer schmeisst denn bitte was auf die strasse? sin doch alle 10m mülltonnen vorhanden un man will ja selber ned in ner kloake wohnen oder? also ich schmeiss zeug immer in mülltonnen und zeig das auch meinem sohn so. aber vllt haben wir da auch nur unterschiedliche vorstellung von ner geregelten welt ^^

aber ganz davon ab... as haben solche minimal-"delikte" bitte mit nem anti-terror dingsbums zu tun? alles nur panikmache. "personen des öffentlichen intereses" könnten sich vllt aufregen, da hier die gefahr eher besteht, das mal wer unbefugt neugierig wird, aber doch ned der heinz von neben an, der 10 stunden am tag malocht um seine famile durchzubringen ><

ich hab ja nix gegen die skepsis, aber man sollte da doch auch immer ein blick für das real machbare haben. herrje, die sin zum mond geflogen - die ham bestimmt schon bungalows auf titan, wo sie sich hinretten, wenn hier alles zugrunde geht! stoppt die nasa vor diesem wahnsinn!!!!


----------



## matty2580 (19. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin nicht gegen Kontrolle des Internet. Im Gegenteil, ich begrüße eine gezielte Kontrolle, um Straftaten zu verhindern.
Aber bitte im Rahmen geltenden Rechtes, und nicht als illegale Aktion per "Bundes"-Trojaner.

In der DDR gab es eine Kontrolle der gesamten Bevölkerung durch die Stasi.
Und ich kann mich noch genau an die Angst vor der Staatssicherheit erinnern.
Mit dem Internet ist es nun möglich, eine tief greifende Kontrolle der Bevölkerung zu verwirklichen, ohne ein System wie die Stasi zu installieren.
Derartige Befürchtungen sind kein Hirngespinst von Paranoiden, sondern eine echte Gefahr für die Demokratie.

Ich würde nicht behaupten, dass die verantwortlichen Politiker gezielt gegen die Verfassung verstoßen.
Aber man versucht Gesetze gezielt zu unterlaufen....
Die Klage der Piratenpartei ist richtig, und zeigt dass demokratische Strukturen noch funktionieren.
Mich entsetzt nur, dass andere Organisationen noch keine Klage eingereicht haben....

@Pokerclock:
Gut gemacht....., ich hoffe nur, dass Crazy-Guy etwas aus dieser Aktion lernt...xD
Der Name scheint wohl hier Programm zu sein?*http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/62051-crazy-guy.html*


----------



## Pokerclock (19. Oktober 2011)

Zur Info. Beleidigende Beiträge und Antworten darauf ausgeblendet.


----------



## DarkMo (19. Oktober 2011)

wenn man diesen trojaner wie eine waffe betrachtet - also jetz keine symbolische oder so, ich mein wenn man sie mit der dienstwaffe des polizisten vergleicht - dann ergeben sich da doch auch interessante parallelen oder? nur die polizei darf waffen tragen. waffen sind gefährlich. mit diesen waffen is sicher auch schon mist passiert. aber sollte man deswegen den polizisten die waffen abnehmen? der trojaner is nur ein modernes werkzeug, wie die waffe im normalen dienst eines is. sollte man jetzt aber die waffe oder den missbrauch der waffe anprangern?

wenn die mist mit dem trojaner bauen, dann her mit der klage! aufdecken die sauerrei un die hunde bestrafen. das sollte ja wohl klar sein. aber ob es wirklich richtig ist, eine vllt nützliche und sinnvolle waffe nur wegen der (warscheinlich unbegründeten) angst vor ihr zu verbieten? ich weis nich, ganz ehrlich. an wievielen bullen im supermarkt bin ich vorbei gegangen, alle mit dienstwaffe - nich einer hat mich damit auch nur angeschaut. wer damit angeschaut wird, der wird denen auch schon nen driftigen grund dafür gegeben haben...


----------



## Memphys (19. Oktober 2011)

Wurde der nicht schon auf mehreren Festplatten von Otto-Normal-User nachgewiesen? Alles Terroristen? Nein? Missbrauch nachgewiesen. Der Trojaner wurde eigens dafür gemacht Terrorverdächtige zu infiltrieren. Mal ganz davon abgesehen das er gegen die Verfassung zu verstoßen scheint (wurde in der vorliegenden Form vom Bundesverfassungsgericht abgeschmettert - und wurde doch so "in Betrieb" genommen).


----------



## BaronSengir (19. Oktober 2011)

DarkMo schrieb:


> wenn man diesen trojaner wie eine waffe betrachtet - also jetz keine symbolische oder so, ich mein wenn man sie mit der dienstwaffe des polizisten vergleicht - dann ergeben sich da doch auch interessante parallelen oder? nur die polizei darf waffen tragen. waffen sind gefährlich. mit diesen waffen is sicher auch schon mist passiert. aber sollte man deswegen den polizisten die waffen abnehmen? der trojaner is nur ein modernes werkzeug, wie die waffe im normalen dienst eines is. sollte man jetzt aber die waffe oder den missbrauch der waffe anprangern?
> 
> wenn die mist mit dem trojaner bauen, dann her mit der klage! aufdecken die sauerrei un die hunde bestrafen. das sollte ja wohl klar sein. aber ob es wirklich richtig ist, eine vllt nützliche und sinnvolle waffe nur wegen der (warscheinlich unbegründeten) angst vor ihr zu verbieten? ich weis nich, ganz ehrlich. an wievielen bullen im supermarkt bin ich vorbei gegangen, alle mit dienstwaffe - nich einer hat mich damit auch nur angeschaut. wer damit angeschaut wird, der wird denen auch schon nen driftigen grund dafür gegeben haben...



Der Vergleich ist eigentlich gar nicht schlecht. Du benutzt ihn nur Falsch. Denn worum es deiner Meinung nach geht, geht es gar nicht.
Um bei deinem Beispiel zu bleiben wären Polizisten die mit Atomgranaten durch die Straße laufen, weil die viel billiger sind als Pistolen und wir die uns nicht leisten können.
Deswegen ist das schon okay. Ist es aber eben nicht.


----------



## Skysnake (19. Oktober 2011)

DarkMo schrieb:


> wenn man diesen trojaner wie eine waffe betrachtet - also jetz keine symbolische oder so, ich mein wenn man sie mit der dienstwaffe des polizisten vergleicht - dann ergeben sich da doch auch interessante parallelen oder? nur die polizei darf waffen tragen. waffen sind gefährlich. mit diesen waffen is sicher auch schon mist passiert. aber sollte man deswegen den polizisten die waffen abnehmen? der trojaner is nur ein modernes werkzeug, wie die waffe im normalen dienst eines is. sollte man jetzt aber die waffe oder den missbrauch der waffe anprangern?
> 
> wenn die mist mit dem trojaner bauen, dann her mit der klage! aufdecken die sauerrei un die hunde bestrafen. das sollte ja wohl klar sein. aber ob es wirklich richtig ist, eine vllt nützliche und sinnvolle waffe nur wegen der (warscheinlich unbegründeten) angst vor ihr zu verbieten? ich weis nich, ganz ehrlich. an wievielen bullen im supermarkt bin ich vorbei gegangen, alle mit dienstwaffe - nich einer hat mich damit auch nur angeschaut. wer damit angeschaut wird, der wird denen auch schon nen driftigen grund dafür gegeben haben...


 BaronSengir hats zwar schon ganz gut getroffen, aber ich will auch noch was dazu sagen.

Klar müssen Sie irgendwelche Mittel an der Hand haben, um bei wirklich gefährlichen Leuten etwas zu machen. Dafür gibt es aber schon entsprechende Regelungen. Mit dem Quellen-TKÜ wurden die Grenzen aber nach unten geschraubt, damit man die Sachen eben öfters einsetzen kann. Dem hatte das BGH! also nicht irgend ein popel Gericht, sondern DAS Gericht in Deutschland eindeutig einen Riegel vorgeschoben. Da geht es um unsere Grundrechte und unsere Verfassung, die da mit Füßen getreten wird.

Das wäre eben so, als ob du die normale Munition gegen Dum-Dum-Geschosse austauschen würdest, weil sind ja effektiver, und es gab ja schon Fälle wo sich einer dann doch noch gewehrt hat und jemanden gekillt/verletzt hat. Die Dinger sind aber verboten. Oder nimm Vollmantelgeschosse... Oder ersetz doch einfach die normale Dienstwaffe gegen ne Pumpgun mit ner Streuwirkung wie nen Ofenrohr...

Das sind alles ähnlich gelagerte Sachen. ES GIBT GESETZE und an die halten sich die Ermittlungsbehörden nicht. Hallo gehts noch? Das kannst und darfst du NICHT verteidigen, egal wo und wie. Das ist Rechtsbruch, und wir leben nun mal in einer Demokratie und einem Rechtsstaat. Ergo JEDER! hat sich an die Gesetze zu halten und KEINER! ist gleicher als der andere. Genau dies propagierst du aber hier...

Das ist Verfassungsfeindlich was du hier ständig vom Stapel lässt. Ist dir das überhaupt klar?


----------



## Rabi (20. Oktober 2011)

Crazy-Guy schrieb:


> Wir wollen ja alle Kinderpornos, Mobbing, Abzockgeschäfte, Terrornetzwerke und vieles Mehr


 Warum antwortet man dem Troll überhaupt? Er hat doch offensichtlich keine Ahnung und plappert nur nach was die Kollegen am Stammtisch so von sich geben. Einfach ignorieren, dann löst sich das Problem selbst.



Chester Bennington schrieb:


> @ Rabi
> 
> Es ist meine Meinung  und wenn du damit nicht leben kannst schön. Ich glaub auch das ich aus  dem Alter raus bin wo ich meine Meinung begründen muß
> 
> langsam nervts


 
Ähm...ja... 
Im Alter darf man einfach so irgendeine Meinung haben, muss die aber nicht begründen - nur als jugendlicher Chaot, da muss man auch Argumente bringen. Wo lebst du denn bitte? In einer Diskussion ist es für absolut jeden zwingend erforderlich seine Meinung zu begründen, ansonsten macht die ganze Diskussion keinen Sinn. Wo kämen wir denn hin, wenn wir uns nur noch leere Phrasen an den Kopf schmeißen würden?


----------



## DarkMo (20. Oktober 2011)

also ist quasi das hauptproblem (diesnwaffe/dienstpumpe), dass der trojaner nich gezielt eingesetzt wird (werden kann?). wie gesagt, gegen die verfolgung von misbräuchen hab ich selber ja auch nix. und wie ich in dem petitionsthread schon schrieb: ich weis auch nich so recht, was dieses notstandsgesetz alles beinhaltet un was der trojaner alles kann usw. wurd ja leider nich rauf eingegangen :/ daher der versuch der allgemeinen diskussion. da gehört dann natürlich auch die feststellung der wirkung dieser mittel dazu (was ihr ja schon versucht habt metaphorisch umzusetzen ^^).


----------



## kühlprofi (20. Oktober 2011)

Memphys schrieb:


> Wurde der nicht schon auf mehreren Festplatten von Otto-Normal-User nachgewiesen? Alles Terroristen? Nein? Missbrauch nachgewiesen. Der Trojaner wurde eigens dafür gemacht Terrorverdächtige zu infiltrieren. Mal ganz davon abgesehen das er gegen die Verfassung zu verstoßen scheint (wurde in der vorliegenden Form vom Bundesverfassungsgericht abgeschmettert - und wurde doch so "in Betrieb" genommen).


 
Wer hat ihn auf diesen Kisten nachgewiesen und gibt es Beweise, dass du dir so sicher sein kannst?
In unserer Zeit gibt es nunmal immer mehr Cyberkriminalität und da muss die Justiz a jour bleiben wenn es nicht ausarten soll.

@Skysnake da hast du schon Recht mit deiner obigen Aussage. Nun gibt es denn ein "schwächeres" "Werkzeug" um verschlüsselte Internettelefonie abzuhören? Das ganze geschieht immernoch virtuell von daher ist der Vergleich von Gummigeschoss und Pumpgun "leicht" übertrieben - wobei Gewisse Einheiten durchaus Pumpguns verwenden.


----------

